# CMTC Lean Healthcare?



## MedicBender (Jul 30, 2011)

Has anyone heard of this company? They contacted me a few days ago about a medic job in Iraq. I can't find much about them on the various forums and I want to make sure I do my research. 

-Ben


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 30, 2011)

Websites? POCs? Location of company's office?

How did you apply if you never heard of them?

Pretty random for companies to contact you.

I have never heard of them either. Get me some details and I will have some intel.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 30, 2011)

Through a quick Google-Fu session, I see that they are a staffing agency. Beware as you will not be hired by the people on the ground so you will not get most accurate info or even terms as direct hires.

There are so many questions to ask, see my previous threads about what to ask. Do a search on Back Country as I had some good posts in there.


----------



## MedicBender (Jul 31, 2011)

Just got done reading through a bunch of threads, a ton of great information. By contacting me I meant they finally got back to me after I applied. They're giving me a call on Monday so I can hopefully get some more information then. Like you, I couldn't find to much information on them. I'll let you know what they say Monday, Thanks AK


----------

